
People walk across street at crosswalk - outerspace
https://www.seattlebikeblog.com/
======
eesmith
Short version: the usual guideline is to see if enough people cross the street
before adding a crosswalk and lights.

In this case, no one crossed the street.

They then added a crosswalk and lights, and "amazingly" people started
crossing the street.

